# fishing destin,fl early july



## Dowling_GA (Jun 23, 2012)

Me and my family are headed to destin early july. Where are the best piers/bridges to fish off of in destin?do they charge? best fish to fish for?


----------



## Dowling_GA (Jun 23, 2012)

Lookin for nice fish. Like REDS. or anything


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Head down gulf shore drive out to the end. There is a walk through that will get you down to the beach. We catch some nice reds with live pin fish there and the east jetty is right there. No telling what you might catch there. We catch a few trout reds and spanish rom Shalimar bridge. Okaloosa island pier is also an available resource. I think its $ 6.00 or so to fish it. Same with Navarre pier. Not to mention some great fishing right from the beach.


----------



## dhoangx (Jun 26, 2012)

Sushi maker said:


> Head down gulf shore drive out to the end. There is a walk through that will get you down to the beach. We catch some nice reds with live pin fish there and the east jetty is right there. No telling what you might catch there. We catch a few trout reds and spanish rom Shalimar bridge. Okaloosa island pier is also an available resource. I think its $ 6.00 or so to fish it. Same with Navarre pier. Not to mention some great fishing right from the beach.


Hi, we're heading there mid July also. I understand no fishing license needed if fishing on the pier, what about the jetty and beach ? Thx


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

No licence needed for Fl. Residents fishing from shore. If you live out of state, you will need to purchase a fishing license.
If you pay to go on a pier, their license will cover you to fish from that pier.


----------



## dhoangx (Jun 26, 2012)

We plan to do couple night fishing on Okaloosa pier. How's the catch ? and anything we need to know ? Thx


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

guam_bomb80 said:


> No licence needed for Fl. Residents fishing from shore. If you live out of state, you will need to purchase a fishing license.
> If you pay to go on a pier, their license will cover you to fish from that pier.


Might want to check your facts man Florida residents need a license while fishing from shore. Its free to get but you most def need one. I believe BP is springing for them :thumbsup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

dhoangx said:


> We plan to do couple night fishing on Okaloosa pier. How's the catch ? and anything we need to know ? Thx


Best advice is to bring your gear down there and watch what everyone else is doing. Dont be afraid to ask questions, people for the most part dont mind helping out..


----------

